

We're realizing that the industrial revolution is fading - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/04/the-realization-is-here.html

======
entangld
I heard a quote that said "Businesses don't run out of money, they run out of
ideas." We've solved a lot of the most difficult problems of the last
centuries (mass production, improved quality, communication technology) and
we're wondering what's left.

Entrepreneurs are some of the most optimistic about the future, but it is
disheartening to hear politicians speak with blind optimism about our ability
to invent viable industries. Does anyone feel like they have an idea of what
the future will look like 10 years?

